# Scallop season is a month away.



## Hit-n-Miss (May 13, 2018)

I know die hard fishermen can’t stand the scallop crowds. But scalloping is a great family activity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Get those kids out there and make lifelong memories. Cause as mine is going into the Airforce they will be gone before you know it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 13, 2018)

I worked 19 days straight and I am counting the days down to the Sunday of opening weekend for 3 days straight of scalloping.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2018)

Scallops are to die for,,,, nice pics too,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 14, 2018)

Looks like fun. I remember seeing a lot of people doing it in Port St. Joe Bay while camping on the cape. Some people had 5-gal buckets full. Is there a limit?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 14, 2018)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I worked 19 days straight and I am counting the days down to the Sunday of opening weekend for 3 days straight of scalloping.


. We’re ready too. Tons of fun we look forward to every year.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 14, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Looks like fun. I remember seeing a lot of people doing it in Port St. Joe Bay while camping on the cape. Some people had 5-gal buckets full. Is there a limit?


The limit is 2 gallons in the shell per person up to 10gallons per boat. No matter how many people you have. Or 1 pt of meat(cleaned on the water) per person up to 4 pints per boat. Again no matter how many people you have.


----------



## jeremyledford (May 16, 2018)

I want to take my Skeeter bay down there so bad. This would make an awesome family trip.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 16, 2018)

jeremyledford said:


> I want to take my Skeeter bay down there so bad. This would make an awesome family trip.



Do it.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 16, 2018)

10'+ Tiger shark swam by my boat down by Pepperfish Key last year.
Removed all thoughts of getting in the water.
Ya'll enjoy. I'll buy mine.


----------



## mdgreco191 (May 16, 2018)

Scalloping is a blast.  I have scalloped for 4 hours straight and thought I had only been in the water for 1 hour!  Plus those bay scallops are super sweet and make for some good eating.


----------



## jeardley (May 16, 2018)

^^^ I did the same last year with no sunscreen. Figured I'd check and see if any were around real quick, got caught up and lost track of time. The next couple days of my vacation weren't very pleasant.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2018)

It`s great entertainment to watch those folks at the Presnell ramp all trying to put in when scallop season starts. 

That`s a genuine rat killin`.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 16, 2018)

Always swim wearing a T-shirt. Nuff said.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 10, 2018)

Bump for next week.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s great entertainment to watch those folks at the Presnell ramp all trying to put in when scallop season starts.
> 
> That`s a genuine rat killin`.



Unfortunately, the rat killing has extended to Lanark Village ramp!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 16, 2018)

Anyone go this weekend? I’m working. Need reports and pics.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 17, 2018)

While fishing in St Marks I noticed the freshwater has the water still very dark up to 3-4 miles out


----------



## skeeter7745 (Jun 18, 2018)

Scalloped south of Steinhatchee Saturday. limited in about 1 1/2 hours with 4 people. Visibility was good for the most part. Just look for the crowds. on a side note there is a very good redfish bite going on also.


----------



## skeeter7745 (Jun 18, 2018)

Only photo I have


----------



## junebug1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice! cool photo with the red tails sticking out.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice. We will be going this coming Saturday. Hope to find them.


----------



## trubluau (Jun 19, 2018)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Anyone go this weekend? I’m working. Need reports and pics.


We went Sunday, Low tide was at 11:15ish. We got out there around 11:30. We were about 1/2 to 3/4 mile west of the Grassy bird rack in 6' of water and they were thick. We got our 10 gallon boat limit in about 45 min. The best crop I have seen in several years. They were deep but it was still easy picking and fun for all.


----------

